# Sri Lanka expertise for Rwanda power.



## serendib (Mar 1, 2005)

* 

A Sri Lankan team of electrical engineers specialised in renewable energy will leave for Rwanda today to begin construction of the first of a series of mini hydro projects in Rwanda. 

The project leader Dr. Nishantha Nanayakkara told the Sunday Observer that his team expect to complete the initial project in mountainous Ruhengeri area within six months and during their stay in Rwanda, they will train Rwandese in mini hydro technology as agreed with the Rwandese Government. 

In this regard, the team will work at the Kist University of Kigali (Capital of Rwanda) to train university students in the industry. Transfer of technology and other know-how is included in the agreement with the UNIDO as the project is identified for sustainable development, capacity building and poverty alleviation. 

Sri Lanka forwarded its proposals when the United Nations Industrial Development Organisation (UNIDO) called international tenders to set up this project last year and Dr.Nanayakkara's company ENCO won the tender. Presently Sri Lanka claims the first place in village mini hydro technology and Dr. Nanayakkara has played a prominent role in bringing credit to the country. 

Mini hydro is low investment and low cost industry which the poor nations could afford. Rwanda has lost many of its intellectual and professional brains during the genocide in 1994 and its economy reduced to low levels as a result. Electricity is vital in its effort to regain lost prosperity through major economic avenues including tourism. 

Tourism is fast booming as the country is world famous for mountainous gorillas. Supplying electricity to such remote areas is not affordable and mini hydro scheme have been found as the solution, Dr. Nanayakkara said.*


----------

